# Bunny got a hold of an oreo.



## yramnot (May 9, 2010)

A guest in my home left a thing of Oreos on the floor, and one of my rabbits got a hold of one. He ate about one-eighth of one cookie. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Pipp (May 9, 2010)

Nope, he should be okay, but he might get a tummy ache. Not enough chocolate to hurt him, but the sugar can send his gut out of whack and give him 'poopy butt'. If that happens, restrict him to just hay and water for a day. 

Or maybe just do that anyway.  


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Maureen Las (May 9, 2010)

you could give a probiotic like benebac if you want butI also agree that he'll be OK.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 9, 2010)

I would also make sure I have some baby gas meds (simethicone) on hand in case he gets gassy.


----------



## yramnot (May 9, 2010)

Good news, he's fine. He left a nice pile of runny poo for me to clean up, but he's good otherwise.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 10, 2010)

Make sure all he has to eat is hay and water until the runny poo stops.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 10, 2010)

Bad Guest!:biggrin:

Glad all is well, bunnies love their sugar, sheesh.


----------

